# There is a new Riffe C2X floating in the Gulf



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, there is (minus the shaft)! Good-on-ya to anyone who finds it. :thumbsup:

If you return it, you can name your reward (negotiable).


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Now... what everybody wants to know is.. WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

I feel your pain. It joins my JBL Sawed-Off Magnum that started its floating on 06/05.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess I need to tie mine off to myself because there are too many reports of spear guns floating away lately.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Austin said:


> Now... what everybody wants to know is.. WHAT HAPPENED??


A black snapper (on the far left of this picture http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/whacked-um-saturday-90724/) pulled my shaft under a wreck and began thrashing around. This must have cut the line most of the way through. The gun was floating above me, line taut, when I started stringing the fish. After I pulled the shaft out of the fish, I noticed that all I had left was a shaft and three inches of line. 

We looked up but did not see the gun. The surface current was running at about three knots, we were about 100 yards from the anchor line, we had 5 minutes of deco, and a pesky shark to fend off. Thinking “*Safety First!*”, I decided not to swim to the surface immediately to find the gun. I shot the fish and stringer up on a lift bag, hoping that the gun and the bag would drift together. This also caused the shark to give us some space. 

Not knowing that I lost my gun, one of my dive buddies swam out from the boat when the lift bag came near and picked up the lift bag and fish. We arrived at the boat about 30 minutes later, and searched in vain for the gun. 

Got it all on film too, so I can relive the loss over and over again!

Joking aside, it's no big deal. We enjoyed a great day of diving/adventure, and everyone made it home safe and sound. I figure guns can be replaced, but friends can't. :thumbsup:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. I have mine clipped to my BC. Easy to see the clip if I need to get to it quick.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sniper said:


> Sorry about your loss. I have mine clipped to my BC. Easy to see the clip if I need to get to it quick.


That may be the way to go. 

I'm a bit nervous about attaching a gun to me. I was dragged about 50' by a big bull last year. He pounced on my fish in low vis and the line wrapped around my hand. We both pulled so hard that the line cut through my glove and into my hand. Eventually the new 450 lb downrigger line popped. The shark ended up with the shaft and I kept the gun.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> That may be the way to go.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about attaching a gun to me. I was dragged about 50' by a big bull last year. He pounced on my fish in low vis and the line wrapped around my hand. We both pulled so hard that the line cut through my glove and into my hand. Eventually the new 450 lb downrigger line popped. The shark ended up with the shaft and I kept the gun.


 Build and use a riding rig, they are used extensively by rig divers shooting big fish. Do a search on spearboard.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Either a riding rig, which Clay-doh shows how to build on this forum (search it) or A 4 foot piece of 3/8 soft rope with a quick detach clip for your bc. I would much rather have to cut the gun away if there is a problem, if not using a riding rig. I use both... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

That's tough...I almost lost my 4X when my buddy kicked it off the boat!!! Got to it before it got away though. I keep mine attached to a retractable with a quick release. If I can't get the quick realease, the line is easy to cut.


----------

